# Working thru IVF



## littlemin (May 28, 2010)

Hi

I'm on the cusp of starting my IVF journey and also about to change jobs (well seriously thinking about it anyway)...naff timing I know...I was just wondering those of you who have been through IVF - how did you cope with the treatment with regards to time off of work and functioning normally?

I'm in two minds at the moment really about the whole job thing...I live in Wboro but work in Brum...and feel as though I need to be at home to have the support of my family and be with my partner, but then I may end up losing my maternity rights etc.   I could stay put as my current employers will be more sympathetic to the treatment but I can't imagine wanting to be away from home as I am going through it. 

Any opinions/experiences will be greatly appreciated! I'm a libran it takes me ages to ever make a decision!   Thanks! xx


----------



## loubi (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi, thought I would tell you what I did!! I decided I wasn't going to put my life on hold but to try and carry on as normal, thought this way I would be more relaxed which can only help!!

I live in W'boro and work not far from Care in Npton so nipping out was quite easy for me. I tod my boss and explaied I was going to need to need to nip out for a few appointments, meaning the scans. However whenever I booked these in they were always first thing which was a bonus.

I worked up until EC then work gave a weeks paid leave for fertility treatment, which I took along with a further week of annual leave.

I kept treatment a secret and wanted to carry on with life as normal as this way I would be more relaxed about it.

It certainly isn't easy deciding what to do but I couldn't imagine chaging my routine as my hormones went all over the place and certainly couldn't cope with the stresses of a new job as well!!

I really hope you manage to figure a way to work for you.....when do you start??


----------



## littlemin (May 28, 2010)

Hi Loubi

I haven't got a date for our first consultation yet or a new job...I'm just starting to apply. My dilemma is that I don't want to be in Brum when I want the support of my partner but should I lose maternity rights...if I'm lucky enough to get a BFP and I'm sure a new boss would be not very sympathetic at all. Arghhhh!!! My partner certainly wants me home and I'm sick of my life being on hold.

Was the process quite disruptive to work - rough number of appointments? - other than the 2 weeks either side of the implantation.

Anyway, ,I've applied for voluntary severance and that'll be the answer to our prayers....forced to leave Brum with 6mths wages in my pocket to boot....which'll certainly help with the IVF bills etc.

xx


----------



## loubi (Mar 27, 2009)

I don't know a great deal about materity right to be honest but seem to think you have to work somewhere for a set amount of time to be entitle to SMP...but don't take my word for it!!

I was able to tie ina few appointments on the same day but roughly including scans about 10 trips to the clinic, but none of these are for long..including waiting about an hour at most. 
Do you comute to brum everyday? If so you might be able to arrange your appointments for first thing in the morning and just take a couple of hours off...possible way round it!!

The bill of IVF is certainly a nice one that for sure, and from memory you have to pay up front.

Really hope it all works out for you. I know CARE will assist you anyway they can and I found them all to be lovely.


----------



## littlemin (May 28, 2010)

Yes it's 26 weeks to get Maternity Pay. Groan! 

I guess I'll see what happens - if I get interviews I'll go for them and then see what happens from there. You can see my dilemma though?!

It might not happen for me first time and I'm just tired of putting my life on hold around this baby that hasn't materialised as yet! Nightmare! I'll be alright...I'll let you know what happens. You lot will be the ones making my decision...hee hee...that or I may roll a dice!


----------



## loubi (Mar 27, 2009)

Oh I can certainly see your dilema....so not nice for you but I am sure it will all work out somehow for you!

26 weeks is a long time butnot unrealistic if you get new job soon especially as you haven't had first consultation as yet.....you never know it might all fall into place for you!!

First time success do happen....well it has for me!! As hard as it is be positive, I am a big believer in that making a huge difference!!

Take care


----------



## Izzybear (Aug 4, 2009)

Hiya

I am in W'boro too, small world eh?!

I used to commute too but in the opposite direction to Brum.....I had a full fresh treatment cycle while commuting and another while I wasn't and the commuting one worked! so I kind of agree with Loubi about trying to carry on as normal as much as possible.

I managed to agree some flexitime for my treatment first time round and just took off from EC through the 2ww.  This time just fitted in around my day which was lucky and took off the week of EC/ET.

PS they've had a lot of success at Care recently, I just cycled with 4 other ladies and they all got BFP's apart from me so thats 80% success rate which is good. 

Izzy
x


----------



## littlemin (May 28, 2010)

That's really positive Izzy and good to hear.

Still no news on whether I have got my voluntary redundancy...hopefully find out today. I know if I am commuting and I've stayed put then they will be very supportive. It's a tricky one.

I'll keep you all posted anyway! xx


----------



## littlemin (May 28, 2010)

No redundancy pay for me   Apparently to vital to the business 

I'm now considering staying put and maybe dropping down to 0.8 or 0.9....which my boss has said she would be happy to let me do over 3 days. It's a good offer. Derinitely food for thought!


----------



## loubi (Mar 27, 2009)

Littlemin - Oh dear sorry to hear you didn't get your redundancy.....just another challenge and NOT a set back!! 
I am sure you will be able to work things out so TX goes smoothly and as stress free as possible. I found that TX was not as demanding as far as appointments were concerned as I had expected and CARE where quite flexible which was really nice. 

Izzybear - Ooh you are Wboro to....small world indeed!!


----------



## littlemin (May 28, 2010)

To be honest I think it is a good thing that I didn't...although the money wouldn't have gone a miss!

All three of us in Wellingborough...poor us!


----------



## Izzybear (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi

Littlemim, sorry you didn't get your redundancy, but most things happen for a reason.  The compromise to change your hours sounds like a solution maybe

Loubi, any twinges yet?  you're on the final countdown now.....better think of a name soon   

Wellingborough, concrete jungle where dreams are made (In an Alicia keys styleeee............NOT), yeah poor us!    

Izzy
x


----------



## loubi (Mar 27, 2009)

Hope you all ok,

Littlemin - an resolution on your working hours yet?? Any news from Care?

Izzy - W'boro, well certainly concrete.....I am not a fan of the place but was bought up near by and bought my house at a bargain price so now seem to be stuck!!!! I do NEED to move though as no way is Miss going to school near where I live that is for sure!!!

AFM - Miss has really dropped now and am feeling really heavy and properly pregnant (Well I should with my de date this week hahahaha!!!) I have been having a few period type pains for the past few days so just hope she will soon make a move. My mum was certain from day 1 that I would go into labour tonight and have her tomorrow....will see if mums are always right again!!
As for names I have a list of 21 now....atleast Iam getting somewhere!!

Take care all


----------



## Izzybear (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi

Littlemim, any news??

Loubi, How exciting, Miss could be on her way as I type!!!!! Well done on getting a list of names together, i'm sure that as soon as you see her, one of them will just feel like the right one

Had our bloods done today so just got to wait for our review now, first week in August

Izzy
x


----------



## littlemin (May 28, 2010)

No ladies no news as yet....my existing workplace have offered me a great deal that feels right....but at the mo I have no other offers so nothing to compare it to. Watch this space I guess. I'll have made a decision within the next fortnight.

Loubi - very best of luck with the birth...I hope it isn't too grizzly! Let us now how you get on.

Oh and no news from Care as yet...still awaiting their initial letter inviting us to the first consultation. She said it'll be with me in about a week and it's been a week today....so should hear soon. I can't wait...I feel really excited - although I guess that's cos I'm new to all this and the excitement may fade! Still gotta keep positive haven't we? No matter where we are on our journey.

Best wishes xx


----------



## loubi (Mar 27, 2009)

Littlemin - Yes do stay positive...I am a big believer of realistic positive thinking!! If I was you if you don't hear from CARE by the end of the weekI would ring them, after all you are probably going to part with lots of money so you deserve the service they talk about!! I had to chase them a few times and always got a quick answer!!
Am glad to hear you have had a good offer from you existing workplace, it would be nice for you to get work sorted before you start TX.

Woohoo I am down from 21 to 4 names so am no longer panicking about that. Am having a VERY hot curry tonight and so hope to get things going soon...will keep you updated!!

Take care all


----------



## Izzybear (Aug 4, 2009)

Loubi

Good luck, if I see a cloud of smoke over w'boro i'll know that it was your VERY HOT curry


----------



## loubi (Mar 27, 2009)

Hahaha...It was the worst curry I have ever had as was so hot it can not be good for anyone eating thngs that hot!! But no signs of anything infact twinges have cmpletely gone!! Have been for a walk this morning and bought a fresh pineapple which I am going to start munching as apparently that helps to!! Can't be any worse than then curry!!!


----------



## littlemin (May 28, 2010)

Come on then lets here the names?!


----------



## Izzybear (Aug 4, 2009)

Loubi

Still hanging on in there?  Have heard that the pineapple doesn't work.  Miss will arrive when she's ready I suppose

Keep us posted

Hope you are ok Littlemin

Izzy
x


----------



## littlemin (May 28, 2010)

Had my date through from CAre - 27 August....which seems miles away but I guess that means I can enjoy my summer and get mega fit for fertility in the mean time. This thread seems to have gone askew....which should just name it the Wellingborough Massive!  

Speaking of massive...Loubi has that baba made an appearance yet?!  

Girls- when you had your HIV/HEP tests did you get them done at Care or elsewhere...Could I not save myself £220 by getting them done at a local STI clinic?
I'm sure Care might frown upon it cos they want my hard earned dough...but really?! I can't see the harm in it. Have either of you had them done elsewhere?

Hope you are both well xx


----------



## loubi (Mar 27, 2009)

Littlemin - I had all my tests done at CARE, mainly as I just didn't think about aving them done elsewhere!! But I have heard of people having had some done via GP's etc...so worth a try getting what you can done via GP/STI clinic...after all its lots of money you will save!! I think you need to have the results in paper for CARE to take any interest. If I was you I would get what you can done before done, if nothing else it gives you something to focus on till August, which will be here in no time I am sure!!!

Izzybear - Yep I am still hanging on...not by choice though now!! Will stop the pineapple eating...I don't particulalry like it anyway and gives me mouth ulcers!!!!

Well I have a bit of a day, went to midwife and babies heart beat was quite slow so was sent off to hospital for monitoring....oh how I was worrying driving over and sitting alone in an empty huge waiting room!! I was wired up for 30mins and everything was fine!! Miss is having her final laughs with me I am sure!!!

So why do we live here in W'boro.....anyone know??


----------



## Izzybear (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi

Loving the thought of us being the Wellingborough Massive   

Littlemim, good news that you've got a date.  Gives you some time to enjoy the summer!
Re the tests I had some done at the GPs to save money (mostly the FSH/LH stuff which is cycle day dependant and also chlamidyia) but GP wont do the HIV/HEP tests and you cant use STI clinic unfortauntely as they wont give a paper result and as Loubi says you have to paper results.  They really are quite ok about you having them done elsewhere, my doctor agreed to do some extras if they would write to him, and they have.

Loubi, Miss is certainly having fun with you, sorry you had a bad day but glad that everything is ok. She will come when shes ready, then the fun really starts  

Not a lot to report from me apart from the fact that our bloods should well and truly be in chicago and being tested now so fingers crossed that the expense will be worth it   

Izzy
x


----------

